# Racing @ Oak Forest Raceway, Aug 1



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

The race scheduled for July 11th has been rescheduled for Sat. August 1. Door will open at 11:00 AM with racing to start at 1.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

teddybearracer34 said:


> The race scheduled for July 11th has been rescheduled for Sat. August 1. Door will open at 11:00 AM with racing to start at 1.


You might want to remind people of the classes being run:wave:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

wont be able to make it. 

ill be at real car races at illiana speedway on that day. and john Schroder will be out of town. wish your race was sunday..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> wont be able to make it.
> 
> ill be at real car races at illiana speedway on that day. and john Schroder will be out of town. wish your race was sunday..


I REALLY hate to agree with honda but he is right sundays are better.Some of us have unpredictable work schedules but we have a lot better chance of being off on sundays,double time vs. time and a half.Also there are a lot less summertime things going on on sundays like full size races,cruise nights,poker runs ect.Just saying:wave:


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

If you guys rather race Sunday, I can make that happen. It's early enough to let every know.

Will will race IROC AFX NASCAR, Dirt Late Model using skinny tire & Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR. All races will be on the oval. If you have anything else you what to race, I'm open.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds good I think Sunday would be better lets hear from some of the other guys.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I can make sunday race .


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

And John Schroder can make it to


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

The next race will be Sunday, August 2nd instead of Saturday, August 1st. Looks like more racers are able to come Sunday.

For those who do not have a Dirt Late Model body for your skinny tire, I have 5 of them from Resin Dude and 2 from AFX I found on line. The AFX can be lowered and lightened.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Aug 2nd better for me too..going testing at the big car Drag Strip..see ya sunday..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump it up


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

the Oval sounds like a lot of fun but wont be able to make it. Have fun guys and good luck :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

where r the race results from aug 2 nd race. and next race date in 2 weeks please post.:wave:


----------



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Race Results from Aug. 2nd*

*Tyco/Lifelike NASCAR*
1st: Rich Brown 318 laps
2nd: Bill Sebenik 301 laps
3rd: John Schroeder 288 laps
4th: Darrell Swisher 274 laps
5th: Richard Scott 208 laps

*AFX Mega G+ IROC NASCAR*
1st: Darrell Swisher 249 laps
2nd: John Schroeder 249 laps
3rd: Rick Brown 247 laps
4th: Bill Sebenik 246 laps
5th: Richard Scott 230 laps

*GLS Fat Tire*
1st: Rick Brown 194 laps
2nd: Darrell Swisher 190 laps
3rd: John Schroeder 189 laps
4th: Richard Scott 158 laps
5th: Bill Sebenik 153 laps

*GLS Skinny Tire Dirt Late Model*
1st: Rick Brown 155 laps
2nd: John Schroeder 152 laps
3rd: Richard Scott 144 laps
4th: Darrell Swisher 140 laps
5th: Bill Sebenik 119 laps


----------

